

Megacoin: A new global currency - z0a
http://www.megacoin.co.nz/

======
whyenot
A scammy cut-n-paste altcoin that tries to cash in on an implied but non-
existent relationship with Kim Dotcom.

Stop ruining HN with crap posts like this.

~~~
sentenza
Please note that it would actually be worse if they had a connection with Kim
Dotcom. To accurately judge his character, you cannot rely on the descriptions
of his exploits as international "Mega-man".

His english language Wikipedia article has been largely cleansed of what he
did in Germany and his German article also just glances over what happened[1].

That guy stole and sold credit card info and ratted out fellow internet
citizens for (I kid you not) illegally sharing copyrighted material. Do not
trust.

[1]
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FKim_Schmitz%23Werdegang)

------
chrisballinger
> Yes! Of course! August 28, 2013! That was the day I invented time-dilated
> difficulty gravitational wells. The black holes of difficulty formulas! I
> remember it vividly. I was standing on the edge of my toilet about to upload
> a standard fork, the porcelain was wet, I slipped, hit my head on the sink,
> and when I came to I had a revelation! A vision! A picture in my head! A
> picture of this! [1] This is what makes time-dilated difficulty formulas
> possible: the Kimoto Gravity Well! It's taken me nearly sixty six years and
> my entire family fortune to realize the vision of that day. KGW = 1 +
> (0.7084 * pow((double(PastBlocksMass)/double(144)), -1.228)); Marty, we
> don't have much time, we must release it upon the universe today. The future
> of Megacoin depends on it.

After a few minutes of browsing their Github and about page it looks like it
is based on this forum post [2]. edit: After further investigation it looks
like it uses MurmurHash3 and scrypt... but it's definitely less interesting
than Dogecoin.

1\.
[http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r783/megacoin/KimotoGrav...](http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r783/megacoin/KimotoGravityWell_zpsa1364d62.png)

2\.
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=240861.msg3040291#ms...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=240861.msg3040291#msg3040291)

~~~
fragsworth
Just to clarify for anyone who isn't sure: Yes, it is all bullshit.

------
fragsworth
How is this different from any other scammy altcoin? I don't get it.

~~~
flippyhead
cuz, it's got animations!

~~~
fragsworth
So it is starting to look like the pump and dump schemes now have money behind
them.

------
weavejester
Looks like an alternative Litecoin blockchain:

[http://cryptolife.net/in-depth-altcoin-analysis-
megacoin/](http://cryptolife.net/in-depth-altcoin-analysis-megacoin/)

Nothing particularly interesting.

~~~
SectioAurea
The reported stealth launch is interesting, if depressing. Stealth launches
are essentially a deniable form of premine and not a good indicator for a
coin's future, historically. I know I won't be trading this coin or
recommending its markets.

------
hkmurakami
I'm guessing it's intentionally using the "mega" prefix and a New Zealand
domain to conflate itself with Kim dotcom's ventures? How is this not a scam?

------
nwh
Bear in mind this has nothing to do with Kim Dotcom. It's just another
Litecoin fork ripping off the Mega trademark and branding.

------
jaykru
Oh, another scrypt based altcoin. that's refreshing.

~~~
wmf
But this time they're mooching off Kim Dotcom's branding.

~~~
jbigelow76
Is there any confirmation Kim Dotcom isn't behind it? This seems like the kind
of hustle that's right up his alley.

------
darren22
Just a note, this site literally crashed my iPhone.

